#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Popular Games Review >  >  Star Wars: Battlefront II

## Assassin

A famous film in a game developed by Motive Studios, EA DICE released on November 17 on PC, PS4 and Xbox One. We were impressed by its incredible production design, from its narrative campaign that contains excellent ratings. I beat 20 players like Darth Maul in multiplayer, but the disconnected plot solves the conflict too early, the multiplayer mode has a strange learning curve. The spoils are everywhere and they disappoint us. The game through the campaign lasts 4 hours, but the powerful multiplayer mode offers us 16 hours of super action.

*Star Wars: Battlefront II: Trailer*

----------

